# Any HAM Radios not built in China?



## Sgt. Mike

Are all of the HAM radios now being made in China? If not, can you please list the brand, and where it is made? Michael


----------



## NaeKid

Instead of just "supporting" the US - support the countries that have a vested interest in the US - like Canada. Our border was invisible for hundreds of years, I have lots of family on the south-side of the 49th (aunts, uncles, cousins, my cousins children and their children - as well as my parent's cousins, aunts, uncles, etc).

Here is a link to a Canadian reseller who might be able to help you out with Canadian made products and possibly American made products ..

Bytown Marine Limited - Ham Radio Store - Ottawa - Canada


----------



## Sgt. Mike

My most sincere apology to our brothers and sisters in Canada. I meant no slight to Canada but I could see how my post could be seen that way. Again, my most sincere apology. I'm trying to address the issue of China. I guess I look at Canada as brothers and sisters. Sorry, Michael


----------



## NaeKid

:surrender:

Not a problem .... I, as a Canadian, I know that USA and Canada are family, but, when I hear the chants _Made in the USA_, it makes me feel like I have a brother who I care for that no longer wants to be my brother.

We need to support each other and not drive a wedge between us. Together we will stand .... and you know the rest :wave:

*BTW:*

_GoogleSearchTerm:_ ham radio made in canada
_GoogleSearchTerm:_ ham radio made in usa
_GoogleSearchTerm:_ ham radio made in united states


----------

